
Ageism in the software industry: is it even rational? - mojuba
https://medium.com/@hovm/ageism-in-the-software-industry-is-it-even-rational-ee6c10395800
======
dudul
It is rational in the head of executives who see developers as code monkeys
toying with a keyboard in between 2 games of Magic The Gathering.

Senior people are more expensive, companies see programmers as a utility and
don't want to pay 5x for a senior code monkey while they can pay 0.5x for a
junior code monkey, period.

~~~
mojuba
But that's the point, the economy behind it is not obvious.

It is more often a cultural thing when 20-somethings working on their startup
don't want a daddy to hang around with them. Corporations with strictly formal
hiring procedures are usually less ageist.

------
DamnYuppie
Ageism is just a another way of saying wage suppression.

